# Thread Dump erzeugen bei Applet im IE



## Wolv (15. Mrz 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich habe ein Applet, das mit dem jre1.4.2_04 im IE läuft.
Aufgrund von Threads , die gegenseitig aufeinander warten, friert
die Swing-Oberfläche ein, man kann nichts mehr klicken
und die Java-Konsole läßt sich auch nicht mehr bedienen, von daher
kann ich den Thread-Dump nicht über die Java-Konsole erzeugen, da
eingefroren und nicht bedienbar.

Wie kriege mit anderen Mitteln es hin, den Thread-Dump zu erzeugen.
Ich möchte kein externes Tool benutzen.
Kann man da was über die Java-Laufzeit-Paras managen?

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß

Wolv


P.S.: Tipps/Hinweise bitte detailiert posten, da ich absoluter Newbie bin  Danke


----------



## Wolv (17. Mrz 2006)

Kann mir keiner helfen???????


----------



## Wolv (21. Mrz 2006)

Habs gefunden:

im Java-Plugin folgenden Laufzeitparameter einstellen: -verbose.
Dadurch wird beim ersten Laden eines Applets eine Eingabeaufforderung geöffnet.
Wenn man an der Stelle des Thread-Hängens steht, dann in der Eingabeaufforderung Strg+Pause drücken.
Der Thread-Dump wird dann in die Konsole geschrieben.

Gruß

Wolv


----------

